
Ask HN: Eastern Europe company, solo consultant. Could I access a VC? - sicobap852
Incorporated company in Eastern Europe country. No employees, started 6 years ago. Working with any technology needed, no fancy development, customers are happy and more important - problems get solved. I charge about $20&#x2F;hr. I always have work in progress and never got a customer that negotiated the fees. I like to do this, I learn things, I get to solve real-life problems but I feel that I could be making much more money if I&#x27;d charge more.<p>I don&#x27;t have any magnificent idea, however I do know that in my country many small businesses need CRMs, ERPs and custom software. So it&#x27;s basically a lot of work to do.<p>My question is, can I access a VC like the US does? Where could I find a partner? Where can I educate on how VCs work (in depth)?
======
melenaos
Hey, Fellow developer in Greece here! I don't do custom jobs, I have only
applications and this gives me allot of free time to implement new apps and
expand existing.

Why do you need VC? Can't you create an application by yourself and start
selling it?

~~~
sicobap852
Hi, thank you for the reply! Yes, I can create web-apps and that is what I
actually do. CRMs and stuff.

I was just curious if it's easy to access a VC but I am aware that at my level
I wouldn't know/have to do with the money.

It's not like I grow that fast...

